# AppleScript et QuickTime



## Olivoude (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

à chaque fois que je monte une vidéo (chacun son truc...) sous FCE, je dois récupérer le fichier QT pour changer sa taille. FCE génère une vidéo de 720X576, mais je dois la mettre en 1024X576.
J'ai d'abord regardé Automator, mais aucun processus ne pouvait le faire.
Je me retourne donc vers un petit script AppleScript qui pourrait me faire ça. Est-ce que quelqu'un à un quelque chose dans le genre à me proposer, qui pourrait donc convertir la taille, avec comme option, ne pas conserver les proportions ?
Ca serait super...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Essaie ceci :
	
	



```
set x to choose file
tell application "QuickTime Player"
	open x
	tell document 1 to if exists then
		repeat with a_track in tracks
			try
				set dimensions of a_track to {1024, 576}
			end try
		end repeat
		save
		close
	end if
end tell
```

Fonctionne sur *Leopard*, aucune idée sur Snow Leopard


----------



## Olivoude (9 Septembre 2010)

Génial ! Ca marche ! J'ai juste remplacé "QuickTime Player" par "QuickTime Player 7", car il m'ouvrait le nouveau QT qui ne possède pas cette option de redimensionnement.
En tout cas, merci car tu as été rapide et efficace ! Je suis épaté !


----------

